# Cindy McCann @ Phenom Shepherds in Ohio



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a pup from this breeder or know anything about this kennel? I'm interested in a pup she has, but I'm not from the area so I have nothing to go on but a photo. Any information would be helpful. thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's the website: http://www.pandashepherds.com/


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have talked to her in email in the past and she seemed very knowledgeable on the breed and on her dogs and very concerned with getting her puppies into good homes.
I haven't talked to her or seen her dogs in person but I know someone who has done so and has a dog from her, and they said very good things about her.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

thank-you


----------

